# Siemens IPC 547 BIOS nicht erreichbar



## RMIPC (27 November 2018)

Hallo,
einer unserer Siemens IPC 547D bootet nicht mehr und springt ohne BIOS und Raid Controller BIOS anzuzeigen, in den Intel Netzwerk "Boot Agent".
Beim einstecken von weiteren Netzwerkkarten, kann man ein Menü des Intel "PXE Boot Agent" aufrufen. Dort kann man aber auch nicht ins BIOS springen.
Auch das entfernen der BIOS Batterie oder dauerhafte drücken einer Taste hilft nicht um das BIOS zu erreichen. Mit STRG+S dauerhaft gedrückt während Neustart kommt zwar das BIOS Menü, aber es ist nicht möglich mit F2 oder F12 ins BIOS zu springen und den Netzwerk Boot abzuschalten.
Auch gibt es in der Doku kein Hinweis auf dem Motherboard ein Jumper etc. für ein BIOS Reset auf Default Einstellung zu setzten.

Für weitere Tipps bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## ChristophD (27 November 2018)

Hi,

beim einschalten ESC drücken, dann sollte ein menü erscheinen wo es auch die Auswahl gibt ins bios zu gelangen.
Funktioniert das?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2018)

> Auch das entfernen der BIOS Batterie oder dauerhafte drücken einer Taste hilft nicht um das BIOS zu erreichen.



wie lange hast du denn die Bios Batterie entfernt? Ich hatte mal einen Siemens IPC mit BIOS Passwort. Das kurze entfernen der BIOS Batterie
hat nichts gebracht. Man muss diese länger entfernen ( ich habe sie ca. 1 Std. draußen gebabt ), da die Spannung anscheinend über Kondensatoren noch
gepuffert wird.


----------



## RMIPC (27 November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ESC Taste hilft leider nicht.
Der Rechner hat eine eingebaute USV. Ich habe den Rechner vom Netz getrennt und solange weiterlaufen lassen bis die USV leer war und der Rechner abgeschaltet war. Dann habe ich die BIOS Batterie für ca. 3 Stunden ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut. Alles hat leider nichts geholfen.
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß aus dem Süden


----------

